# SE Exam - Oct 2021 Codes



## Stardust (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello, do you know if there's been any news on NCEES changing code year for the Oct 2021 cycle? 

I'm guessing no and we'll have to wait after the April cycle to find out..


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Mar 4, 2021)

Stardust said:


> Hello, do you know if there's been any news on NCEES changing code year for the Oct 2021 cycle?
> 
> I'm guessing no and we'll have to wait after the April cycle to find out..



on the NCEES exam prep materials webpage, they mentioned that there will be updates this May. I'm guessing the Oct 2021 exam will start to use the IBC 2018 and AASHTO 8th Ed


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 10, 2021)

This probably means ASCE 7-16 as well.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (May 2, 2021)

New Design Standards starting this Oct 2021 exam:


----------

